# Usage Stats?



## ubigdummie

Hey guys. I know this is probably the wrong forum to post this in, but I am lost and can't seem to figure out where to get the information I need.  Could someone please give me some ideas on how to get statistical data for Internet subscribers in my area? I'd like to know the number of dialup users vs. the number of broadband users. Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## PC eye

Internet Discussion and General Computer Chat are the two best sections. A moderator can move this thread if needed.

 According to the 2006 bi annual statics there are more then 25 internet subscribers out of every 100 inhabitants. As far as for one specific area that type of information in general would have to be provided by the ISPs that service the region you are in. You can look at the 2006 Congressional statics seen at http://www.netcaucus.org/statistics/


----------

